# Help Required Gaggia Classic Boiler



## Westpark (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and originally came across it as I am looking to install a PID on my machine after rebuilding it because the boiler was leaking. After rebuilding it, when I switch the machine on the brew switch (right hand switch of 3) illuminates indicating the boiler is up to temperature but the boiler remains cold. I suspect it the thermostat on the LHS of the boiler but this was working fine before my rebuild? All suggestions welcome


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's probably an incorrect wire or two from when you rebuilt it.

Check your wiring against a Gaggia Classic schematic wiring diagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westpark (Aug 12, 2019)

Turned out it was the brew stat which was particularly annoying as I'd already ordered the spares needed to rebuild it. Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Westpark said:


> Turned out it was the brew stat which was particularly annoying as I'd already ordered the spares needed to rebuild it. Thanks again for all your advice.


Just fit a PID instead - much better solution ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westpark (Aug 12, 2019)

Just sent you an enquiry about a PT100M4 to go with a Rex C-100 to do exactly that!


----------

